

Quotables from defrag2010 ("top reshared messages") - dfrankow
http://eventburn.com/defrag2010

======
dfrankow
Example: "#Amazon looking to sell #AWS ro #Oracle - that's the buzz at
#defragcon cc/ @rwang0"

